# was für ein Fisch ist das!??



## Mijolinho (9. Mai 2009)

hallo...!!! 
weiss jemand wie der Fisch hier heißt!??
der den Fisch da hält bin übrigens ich...
war im februar auf koh Tao (Thailand) und habe da einen Angeltourn mitgemacht...wir haben fast nur diese schönen silbernen echt kampfstarken Fische gefangen..die machen echt spass an der angel...zwischendurch haben wir mal nen kleinen whit snapper gefangen...
geangelt haben wir mit kleinen lebenden squids (sowass wie calamarie oder octopusse) auf ner ganz einfachen grundmontage..
oft schaffte es die montage gar nicht erst bis zum grund sondern wurde vorher von den gierigen silbernen freunden attackiert (wie beim Köhlerschwarm in Norwegen)....oft steigen sie auch wieder aus...
riesen spass hat es bei dem sonnigen wetter jedenfalls gemacht..die thais hatten uns den namen von dem fisch genannt..auf thailändisch aber..selbst das hab ich wieder vergessen..
vielleicht kennt jemand den fisch ja!????


----------



## JimmyEight (9. Mai 2009)

*AW: was für ein Fisch ist das!??*

Hey,

das müsste ein African Pampano sein. (Ja ne, den gibts nicht nur in Afrika)

Gehört zu den Jack Fischen, also zu den Stachelmakrelen. |wavey:

Achso, und die Thais müssten ihn pla chom ngam oder pla pram genannt haben..Vielleicht kommts dir ja so wieder in Erinnerung


----------



## spinnermarv (10. Mai 2009)

*AW: was für ein Fisch ist das!??*

Also, meiner Meinung nach müsste das ein Jack(Stachelmakrele) sein. Habe ich heute noch im Fernsehen auf dmax gesehen.#h


----------



## rauber83 (10. Mai 2009)

*AW: was für ein Fisch ist das!??*

african pompano


----------



## zulu (11. Mai 2009)

*AW: was für ein Fisch ist das!??*



rauber83 schrieb:


> african pompano


 

! dito !

|wavey:

Z.


----------



## Mijolinho (11. Mai 2009)

*AW: was für ein Fisch ist das!??*

hallo und danke für die antworten..!!
habe grad mal den african pompano gegoogelt und ich glaube auch das er es ist...sieht jedenfalls ziemlich identisch aus..man die können ja noch viel größer werden als die wir gefangen haben..fahren nächstes jahr wieder nach koh tao und koh panghan und da werd ich es diesmal vom kanukajak aus versuchn....
gruß...mijo


----------



## Roosterfish (19. Mai 2009)

*AW: was für ein Fisch ist das!??*

Bin auch für Pompano.

Roosterfish


----------



## Rheophilius (20. Mai 2009)

*AW: was für ein Fisch ist das!??*

Hallo,

es ist in jedem Fall ein Vertreter der Stachel- oder Pferdemakrelen (Carangidae). Die verbreitet als "african pompano" bezeichnete Art Alectis ciliaris (ciliaris von cilia = Wimper) verfügt im adulten Stadium nicht über ausgezogene Rückenflossenstrahlen.

Gruß


----------



## trutanator (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: was für ein Fisch ist das!??*

Ist eine Stachelmakrele und in Brasilien fangen wir die oft mit Kunstködern vom Ufer aus oder auch mit lebenden Köderfischen, bzw. Krabben beim Brandungsangeln.
In Brasilien nennen wir die sehr kampfstarken Fische Xareu !


----------

